# totally ridiculous distribution method



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

thinking outside the box.

looking on here and other coffee forums there are approximately 3200 different ways to distribute the grind in the basket (I made up the number), but from what I can see, all of them involve doing it by hand. either with just a finger, or a stick, or bashing up and down, left or right - oh heck, you all know the methods and have your favorites

but we love gadgets.

why not have a machine to do it?

how about a shaker plate? something very simple could be made using an electromagnet vibrating a rubber mounted table, or something flasher using a signal generator, amplifier and speaker - we can vary stroke and frequency.

would a 0.5mm stroke at 30Hz be better than 0.6mm @ 40Hz? maybe 0.01mm at 1.5kHz would be the ultimate!

maybe with a vertical and horizontal component.

as I said, it's just thinking - however, it would be possible to add a degree of consistency, as well as another gadget









discuss.....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

https://onacoffee.com.au/shop/ocd-ona-coffee-distributor/


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The OCD? Is it a gag? I was given what I presume is a grind distributer. It's a big cylinder made from silicone (well sized to fit in the hand) that vibrates and has two tines, that look a bit like bunny ears for doing the grind distribution with.


----------



## Captain Grind (Feb 6, 2016)

Such a gadget exists for carrying out testing of powders. If you google tapped or bulk density there are instruments that will do the tapping for you to settle powders consistently.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Problem with vibration is it separates particles by size, smaller ones fall to the bottom and larger ones make their way to the top.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Missy said:


> The OCD? Is it a gag? I was given what I presume is a grind distributer. It's a big cylinder made from silicone (well sized to fit in the hand) that vibrates and has two tines, that look a bit like bunny ears for doing the grind distribution with.


I didn't know Ann Summers sold coffee paraphernalia?!?!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

with the variability of vibration (always a good thing) it should be possible to give it a 1 second blast to shake it down without causing the fines to settle out to the bottom.

also be interesting to see what it does to any clumps


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Spence has an interesting post about his espresso prep using a mini flour sifter as a kind of portable doser, with some good looking results: http://grindscience.com/2016/03/improving-espresso-distribution-using-a-mini-flour-sifter/

That combined with a few sharp taps seems to do a decent enough job.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonbutler88 said:


> Spence has an interesting post about his espresso prep using a mini flour sifter as a kind of portable doser, with some good looking results: http://grindscience.com/2016/03/improving-espresso-distribution-using-a-mini-flour-sifter/
> 
> That combined with a few sharp taps seems to do a decent enough job.


Yeah I use this

Method two - once you get used to it it's no real hassle ( need to do a clip )


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Evan modded using a bolted spindle using different size mesh for espresso or drip for boulders could work.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Where can this flour thingy be sourced from?

Is this it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Pink-Flour-Scoop-Sifter-Tala-Home-Baking-Cooking-Utensil-Kitchenware-/361279122242?hash=item541de9eb42:g:MxEAAOSw9mFWIv5i


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah I use this
> 
> Method two - once you get used to it it's no real hassle ( need to do a clip )


Clip here for anyone interested.

http://grindscience.com/2016/03/ek43-shot-routine-march-2016/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

#quality

What's the magic potion in the spray bottle? And reason for using it? Not seen anything like that used in espresso making prep before.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> #quality
> 
> What's the magic potion in the spray bottle? And reason for using it? Not seen anything like that used in espresso making prep before.


It's just water mate, search home batista for rdt for more info. It just reduces static which is a good thing on the ek


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Figured it surely couldn't be anything other than water but thought I'd check just to be sure. 

Ingenious method using that flour sifter with spring handle, gotta say!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> Clip here for anyone interested.
> 
> http://grindscience.com/2016/03/ek43-shot-routine-march-2016/


Makes you realise , when you get a great coffee in a reasonably high volume cafe how good the barista is at his job


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Asgross said:


> Makes you realise , when you get a great coffee in a reasonably high volume cafe how good the barista is at his job


Yes, there is no way, with the ek, that I could end up with great shots every time at the pace that a busy barista would need to work at but luckily I'm not a busy barista


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'll report back on this when it arrives

http://lynweber.com/accessories/blind-shaker/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> I'll report back on this when it arrives
> 
> http://lynweber.com/accessories/blind-shaker/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just bought one of these after speaking to a couple of people who have one for EK shots. Will give it a proper road test once it gets in.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I've just bought one of these after speaking to a couple of people who have one for EK shots. Will give it a proper road test once it gets in.


Nice, I'll be glad to hear what you think of it. My initial impression is very positive.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> Nice, I'll be glad to hear what you think of it. My initial impression is very positive.


Its only after the last few days where I've been using the EK for more and more espresso duties that I found distribution has been the hardest part of our routine to keep consistent so went researching. Hopefully it'll cut that out.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll be trying flour sifter and or ocd thingy next week . Let's see how that goes .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm watching this thread with interest... I haven't added any extra faffing to my routine for a while!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll be trying flour sifter and or ocd thingy next week . Let's see how that goes .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me you're not going to spend real money on that OCD thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> I'm watching this thread with interest... I haven't added any extra faffing to my routine for a while!


Ha.... Time for a faff upgrade


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Please tell me you're not going to spend real money on that OCD thing.


Of course not we buy everything with Monopoly money


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Might as well swap magic beans for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Might as well swap magic beans for it.


Where do we get them from


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Where do we get them from


Take a left at the beanstalk, just past the golden goose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Take a left at the beanstalk, just past the golden goose.


Tried that no luck


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There's a Chinese knockoff of the ocd thing and the push tamper. Have to confess I considered it...


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought an OCD and have to say I really like it. I get that it's just a fancy way of doing a N/S/E/W distribution with your finger, but it seems to work. If I cba I might try a couple of shots and video the bottom of the portafilter to see if there is a noticeable difference, I'm already convinced in my head there is. 1. Grind / Collapse / Tamp 2. Grind / Collapse / OCD / Tamp


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jonbutler88 said:


> Spence has an interesting post about his espresso prep using a mini flour sifter as a kind of portable doser, with some good looking results: http://grindscience.com/2016/03/improving-espresso-distribution-using-a-mini-flour-sifter/
> 
> That combined with a few sharp taps seems to do a decent enough job.


Just bought one of these and gave it a go. Made a really big difference - no real dead spots after sifting using this. Yes, it's a bit of a faff but it's still cheaper than dropping £2K on a new grinder (where you might still need to do this, it seems!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Just bought one of these and gave it a go. Made a really big difference - no real dead spots after sifting using this. Yes, it's a bit of a faff but it's still cheaper than dropping £2K on a new grinder (where you might still need to do this, it seems!)


Do you have a 3D funnel for it it sit on


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have a 3D funnel for it it sit on


I do, just came today along with a portafilter stand.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

OK. Where can I get the Chinese knock-offs? There is no way I would pay the asking price for either an OCD or a Push, but I might have a dekko at a copy.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mmmm macaron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

risky said:


> Mmmm macaron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a bite!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

@3aan said:


> Take a bite!


500 minimum pieces!!!!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Pay a bit more and the wil sent one piece each! Just ask friendly


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

@3aan said:


> Pay a bit more and the wil sent one piece each! Just ask friendly


Emailed them about both products, lets see what happens


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Emailed them about both products, lets see what happens


Happy to join in if you need numbers.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

No numbers needed as enquired about one piece each. Doubt we'd hit the 500 piece minimum number


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I did on several occasions the same and the most where willing to sell for an bit more.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

50usd for the pair...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> OK. Where can I get the Chinese knock-offs? There is no way I would pay the asking price for either an OCD or a Push, but I might have a dekko at a copy.


Look at the pics - I don't think it's quite the same design.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> There's a Chinese knockoff of the ocd thing and the push tamper. Have to confess I considered it...


I'll tell you what they are like next week


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> Nice, I'll be glad to hear what you think of it. My initial impression is very positive.


Just out of question, how long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, how long did yours take to arrive?


About two weeks I believe. I chose the standard, non tracked USPS postage.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

risky said:


> About two weeks I believe. I chose the standard, non tracked USPS postage.


Ah cool, I paid for the rush package so hopefully it'll be next day or so.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Come on guys, I'm interested to know where these new gadgets lie on the faffometer scale...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MarkyP said:


> Come on guys, I'm interested to know where these new gadgets lie on the faffometer scale...


Well it's technically less faff than my previous method. Mainly because I can use the shaker to dose into the top of the Royal, negating the need for an extra container. It also means I can't do RDT any more as it seemed to cause fines to stick to the inside of the shaker and not make it to the PF.

Overall it produces distribution as good as my previous method with a small cup. The visual from the bottom of the naked PF seems equally 'clean' with central pours, no channelling, spritzers etc.

Overall with this, or the probably '20p and slightly more faff cup method' distribution and shots are far far better than dosing straight into the PF from the Royal, something I would never again do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok re the " Levi tamper "









Not much to report at mo - I had to clean my grinder out yesterday which then meant my shots went screwy after I'd put it back together









Fixed now .

So with the " Levi tamper " these do seem different in design to the the OCD just from photos .

What does it do . It creates a flat bed across the puck before tamping . Does it create even distribution ?

I suspect it's more like a mechanical stock fleth move . It does allow you , from a dose that sits low a vst basket for instance , to groom it easily .

But could you do this as well with a shuffle - shake - and tap - dunno ... Need to do a few more shots ...

I actually quite like " using it " ...

Pre tamper bed photo


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@Mrboots2u how about the macaron?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> @Mrboots2u how about the macaron?


Tamper ? Same applies need to try more .

Need to get it measured to see how close to the base spec it is ( I asked for a particular size )

Seems to do its job .

Hopefully next couple of days I'll get to pulling some more shots


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

To go back to the original post (shaker plate suggestion) -

has anyone tried using a lab vortex mixer to settle the coffee in the pf?

These are typically used to re-suspend materials in a liquid but can also be used as a contact vibrating plate. Just push the pf against the rubber plate and it will vibrate.

They aren't that expensive to buy new (£125) or can be picked up for peanuts 2nd hand.

Might check it out in the lab at some point

Like this...

View attachment 20732


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> To go back to the original post (shaker plate suggestion) -
> 
> has anyone tried using a lab vortex mixer to settle the coffee in the pf?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't this cause the smaller particles to sink to the bottom and the larger ones to rise to the surface though?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

And make more noise than your grinder, and probably throw your coffee all over the place.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

yup, yup and yup

But I thought that the title of the thread was "totally ridiculous distribution method"


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Touche


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> To go back to the original post (shaker plate suggestion) -
> 
> has anyone tried using a lab vortex mixer to settle the coffee in the pf?
> 
> ...


I have been hankering over trying this for years.

I imagined quick distribution, tamper on top and onto the vibrator. I don't think it will send smaller particles to the bottom as they will get trapped in the puck very quickly after starting.

I suspect you would not need to press down on a (heavy) tamper at all, just let the weight and vibration do the work ...and potentially get very high levels of consistency. ...at least that is what I imagine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Surprised you haven't tried this yourself Nick. (I'm guessing the one you have access to at work can't be borrowed for the weekend).

It does at least sound worth investigating (although I can't imagine shops doing it). I would think it's better value buying this vortex jobbie than a 'lumpy tamper'.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> To go back to the original post (shaker plate suggestion) -
> 
> has anyone tried using a lab vortex mixer to settle the coffee in the pf?
> 
> ...


Could I sent You a bag of Peanuts and the shipment cost?

I'm willing to try it out!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Tamper ? Same applies need to try more .
> 
> Need to get it measured to see how close to the base spec it is ( I asked for a particular size )
> 
> ...


Any updates on Levi or macaron reviews ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What update do you want . I'm using the OCD copy instead of my sifter .

I haven't measured as I don't have something to measure with re tamper - I think some others might be able to this week . @Xpenno has been using the OCd too

It creates a flat top surface - I've changed a couple of things on the machine too so ta hard to tell if it's the tool or the changes to flow and shower screen that have made differences to the way my extractions look.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> To go back to the original post (shaker plate suggestion) -
> 
> has anyone tried using a lab vortex mixer to settle the coffee in the pf?
> 
> ...


Haha brilliant, I use that exact model of vortex everyday in the lab


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What update do you want . I'm using the OCD copy instead of my sifter .
> 
> I haven't measured as I don't have something to measure with re tamper - I think some others might be able to this week . @Xpenno has been using the OCd too
> 
> It creates a flat top surface - I've changed a couple of things on the machine too so ta hard to tell if it's the tool or the changes to flow and shower screen that have made differences to the way my extractions look.


The OChD rocks, don't know exactly how big it is and don't really see that it matters if it works.

I feel guilty but I'd have picked up the real deal months ago if it was £50 or so, it's just too pricy.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Missy said:


> ...It's a big cylinder made from silicone (well sized to fit in the hand) that vibrates and has two tines, that look a bit like bunny ears .....


That sounds like the famous 'rabbit'.... I'm not sure it was first designed for distributing coffee though.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought Mahlgut had been developing one of these but no release yet that I can see?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEHAvDQtd5K/


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Mahlgut are very good at copying things aren't they.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

scottgough said:


> Mahlgut are very good at copying things aren't they.


Oh come on. It's not that similar. Is it!?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

What have people been charged/quoted for getting single units shipped over to the UK?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

$30 per unit

$25 shipping for 2 units


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Ah cool, I paid for the rush package so hopefully it'll be next day or so.


Any feedback on your experience using one of these?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here is an Ek extraction using the chocd - I am notoriously bad at Ek naked extractions and they can be really really prep dependent ...


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I was about to order one of the macarons but 30 usd shipping is too steep for something that costs 30 usd itself..


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Should get a group buy going. I'd be up for an OCD copy


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Should get a group buy going. I'd be up for an OCD copy


Me too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some talk , some do.... one of you needs to organise it .


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've contacted them but got no joy out of them. My Chinese is rubbish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I've contacted them but got no joy out of them. My Chinese is rubbish!!!!!!!!


I had no trouble getting stuff from them


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I know. Grrrr


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll tell you what they are like next week


Your evaluation after spending some time with one of these?

Does it receive a boots recommendation or should others swerve it (give it a miss)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Your evaluation after spending some time with one of these?
> 
> Does it receive a boots recommendation or should others swerve it (give it a miss)?


I would struggle to spend £130 on one for sure

I " like " using it and its seems to have made some difference to the way my extractions look

In the cup ... not tasted enough or done any side my sides ...

I use vst baskets and they ave always been a bit of an arse to groom due the the reuqired headspace that is needed ...but tapping and shaking work pretty well with a decent tamper - doest anyone NEED one , probably not , is it ok to want one and try it out ..course


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you talking about a Chinese (read: knock off) OCD tool or PUSH 'style' tamper?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Some talk , some do.... one of you needs to organise it .


I would but I'm not eligible


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Any feedback on your experience using one of these?


After two weeks quite intensively using this, I've found that it actually does improve distribution from an EK really well. It took a bit of trial and error to get right, but once technique is nailed it works brilliantly. Nice even extractions with fewer tripods and spurters than manually dosing using a funnel.

Tried it vs the M1 and it's nearly on par.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was afraid you might say something along those lines.

Something else to add to the...don't need it but why not, extra-faff equipment wish list, lol!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Another contender? Seems shallower than the OCD.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFR9qmlQUDw/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Another contender? Seems shallower than the OCD.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BFR9qmlQUDw/


Whats with the spacers... its terrible design..... the CHOCD use a screw adjustment

edit spacers are the the tamper ...

yeah looks good .. will that be 200 dollars then ...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Not for sale yet, but yes that bit of wood and metal will no doubt be very expensive.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Not for sale yet, but yes that bit of wood and metal will no doubt be very expensive.


artsian....... 300 dollars ....


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> artsian....... 300 dollars ....


Cheap! You've got to allow for the cost of beard maintenance in the pricing.

Looking at the tamper price with postage to UK would be c. £120, so still less than the push. Not the best adjustment but then the push has some key thingy which isn't great either.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

forzajuve said:


> Cheap! You've got to allow for the cost of beard maintenance in the pricing.


It's not cheap, you know.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like nothing is ever really new is it ......

http://truemansshow.blogspot.co.uk/2006/06/blog-post.html


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Did sasa not take out a patent?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That link was from 2006


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Saint Anthony industries tamper has to be the daftest design going. What a faff with all those washers.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

I quite like the Chinese version. Personally I don't think there's much between them in regards to function but on cost its clear. Also the Chinese ones are well made with a locking nut. I got a palm style tamper, a distribution one and 2 regular tampers for 50quid just to see what thy were like. Really like a solid stainless tamper I got


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

I've given the distributer and palm style tamper a go and must say very positive results. Distribution and level tamp was much improved and got a very controlled extraction.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I heard second hand that Sasa doesn't have patents or patents pending. Treat with large grain of salt.


----------

